# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  مشکل در اکلیپس

## vahidbolbol

با سلام
امیدوارم سوالم مربوط به تالار باشه
من در برنامه اکلیپس میخوام یک ادیت تکس بذارم با خطا مواجه میشوم عکسشم گذاشتم میشه راهنمایی کنید؟

72.jpg
8.jpg

78788.jpg

----------


## vahid-p

به وضوح مشخصه این مشکل برنامه اکلیپس نیست و به اندروید مربوطه. خطا رو در اینترنت سرچ کنید حتما توضیحات خوبی پیدا خواهید کرد و اگر جواب نگرفتید در انجمن اندروید مطرح کنید.

----------

